
HPTT: A High-Performance Tensor Transposition C++ Library - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.04374
======
mxpxrocks10
Why Ian this important? Not immediately clear to me.

~~~
paufernandez
Apparently TensorFlow uses Eigen (another library for Tensors) and HPTT
executes up to 27.4 times faster than Eigen.

~~~
Langdal
Note that they only compared their solution with Eigen’s tensor transposition
functionality. HPTT is not a drop-in replacement.

~~~
wohlergehen
Does anyone know how much time a typical TensorFlow model spends in
transposition routines?

~~~
pmalynin
No hard numbers to present, but it would be beneficial in long-sequence LSTM
networks, because TensorFlow has to do time-major <=> batch-major
transposition between steps.

------
oneofthose
Would be fantastic if this could be contributed to numpy.

Edit: source code is GPL licensed
[https://github.com/springer13/hptt](https://github.com/springer13/hptt)

~~~
springer13
HPTT is intended as a drop-in replacement for any tensor transposition (see
example on GitHub). Please let me know (best via email) if you run into any
problems while integrating it.

------
33a
cwise already does this and more, but it is written in javascript:

[https://github.com/scijs/cwise](https://github.com/scijs/cwise)

